Design a $200, 100% GNU/Linux Basic Phone with Open Firmware, Make a Fortune - OrgNet
======
BjoernKW
1.) Designing and producing a hardware product and establishing the required
supply chain is a huge undertaking. As a new player you‘d probably end up at a
much higher price point than that just to cover your costs. You‘d also have to
code all the phone-specific UI and APIs yourself.

2.) You probably also massively overestimate the demand for a smartphone based
on free software.

------
CloudNetworking
If that was true you would've started a Kickstarter instead of writing a post
(title?) in HN :-)

